# Gas dryer in bathroom



## retire09 (Jul 17, 2014)

The IMC disallows gas appliances in a bathroom.

Does the IRC allow a gas dryer in a bathroom?


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2014)

indirectly???

this is 03, cannot find it yet in 09

M1701.4 Prohibited sources.Combustion air ducts and open-

ings shall not connect appliance enclosureswith space inwhich

the operation of a fanmay adversely affect the flowof combus-

tion air. Combustion air shall not be obtained from an area in

which flammable vapors present a hazard. Fuel-fired ap-

pliances shall not obtain combustion air from any of the follow-

ing rooms or spaces:

1. Sleeping rooms.

2. Bathrooms.

3. Toilet rooms.

Exception: The following appliances shall be permitted to

obtain combustion air from sleeping rooms, bathrooms and

toilet rooms:

1. Solid fuel-fired appliances provided that the room is

not a confined space and the building is not of unusu-

ally tight construction.

2. Appliances installed in an enclosure inwhich all com-

bustion air is taken from the outdoors and the enclo-

sure is equippedwith a solidweatherstripped door and

self-closing device.

M1701.5Opening area. The free

CHECK 2406.2 IRC 2009


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2014)

2006IFGC, 304.4 Makeup air provisions.

Makeup air requirements for the operation of exhaust fans, kitchen ventilation systems, clothes dryers and fireplaces shall be considered in determining the adequacy of a space to provide combustion air requirements. Not aware of any code that prohibits a residential dryer in a residential bathroom.

pc1


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't think it is allowed, even though combustion air is not required, just makeup air if meeting the exception to G2407.1. See 2012 IRC Section G2406.2 and the definition of an appliance. Dryers produce heat.    GPE


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2014)

GPE,

Thanks for finding that section I stand corrected. not allowed in a bathrooms, toilet rooms, sleeping rooms or storage closets!

pc1


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 17, 2014)

As a reminder if there just a lav and a toilet without a tub or shower then it's not a bathroom; but then the dryer cannot be in the same room with the toilet.

Could walk into the room having the washer/dryer along with the lav's adjacent to a water closet or toilet room; okay as long as the bathroom or toilet room isn't the only access to the dryer.


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 13, 2022)

I realize this is an old thread, but we don't use the International Mechanical Code for residential in NYS. We use the fuel gas chapter of the IRC, and there is an exception in the IRC for gas dryers provided with makeup air (100 sq in vent). Current code section in the 2018 is in red. I reference the NYS version but its likely not different from the IRC 2018 as there is no star next to it in our code book to show that it was modified by the state.

*G2406.2 (303.3) Prohibited Locations*

Appliances shall not be located in sleeping rooms, bathrooms, toilet rooms, storage closets or surgical rooms, or in a space that opens only into such rooms or spaces, except where the installation complies with one of the following:

The appliance is a direct-vent appliance installed in accordance with the conditions of the listing and the manufacturer's instructions.
Vented room heaters, wall furnaces, vented decorative appliances, vented gas fireplaces, vented gas fireplace heaters and decorative appliances for installation in vented solid fuel-burning fireplaces are installed in rooms that meet the required volume criteria of Section G2407.5.
A single wall-mounted unvented room heater is installed in a bathroom and such unvented room heater is equipped as specified in Section G2445.6 and has an input rating not greater than 6,000 _Btu_/h (1.76 kW). The bathroom shall meet the required volume criteria of Section G2407.5.
A single wall-mounted unvented room heater is installed in a bedroom and such unvented room heater is equipped as specified in Section G2445.6 and has an input rating not greater than 10,000 _Btu_/h (2.93 kW). The bedroom shall meet the required volume criteria of Section G2407.5.
The appliance is installed in a room or space that opens only into a bedroom or bathroom, and such room or space is used for no other purpose and is provided with a solid weather-stripped door equipped with an approved self-closing device. Combustion air shall be taken directly from the outdoors in accordance with Section G2407.6.
*A clothes dryer is installed in a residential bathroom or toilet room having a permanent opening with an area of not less than 100 square inches (0.06 m2) that communicates with a space outside of a sleeping room, bathroom, toilet room or storage closet.*


----------



## mark handler (Apr 13, 2022)

retire09 said:


> The IMC disallows gas appliances in a bathroom.
> 
> Does the IRC allow a gas dryer in a bathroom?


Did the State of Alaska Adopt the Residential codes?
Last time i did a project there the state did not Adopt the Residential codes.

_Mechanical Code 2012 of Alaska_​_303.3 Prohibited Locations
Fuel-fired appliances shall not be located in, or obtain combustion air from, any of the following rooms or spaces:
Sleeping rooms.
Bathrooms.
Toilet rooms.
Storage closets._
_Surgical rooms._


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 13, 2022)

If the OPs question was regarding the irc I would imagine it did. But I was googling the question recently to save time poking through the whole irc and noticed people were quoting the imc which at least in our state is a misuse of the code in the residential setting and wanted to prevent others from making the same assumption.


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 20, 2022)

This is the case but there is an exception for residential dryers provided with makeup air specifically listed in 2407


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 20, 2022)

Most dryer's manufacturers instructions also require makeup air for closet or enclosed area installation as well.


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 20, 2022)

Sorry, 2406.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 20, 2022)

jggilbert50150 said:


> If the OPs question was regarding the irc I would imagine it did. But I was googling the question recently to save time poking through the whole irc and noticed people were quoting the imc which at least in our state is a misuse of the code in the residential setting and wanted to prevent others from making the same assumption.


Being that Alaska did not adopt the IRC, I referred to a code they did adopt.
and yes i know they did ask about the IRC.


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 20, 2022)

You are the only one I believe that is referring to Alaska. I don't remember anyone else mentioning the state until I referred to how our state applies code. I would agree that imc would possibly prohibit it as originally stated but the question wasn't about the imc it was about the irc


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 20, 2022)

I understand he's from Alaska but it is possible that he lives or works somewhere else if he is using the irc and I can't be the only one that was interested in the difference between the two and entered the thread for that purpose.


----------



## klarenbeek (Apr 20, 2022)

The IMC does not disallow gas appliances in bathrooms because the IMC does not regulate gas fired appliances. The IMC only covers electric dryers.  Gas fired dryers are regulated by the IFGC ( if the IRC does not apply).  IFGC section 303.3 has the exact same exception that IRC 2406.2 has. If you look in chapter 24 of the IRC, where there are numbers in parentheses behind the code section, that is the code section number where that section can be found in the IFGC.  Gas clothes dryers can be in a bathroom/toilet room if provided with makeup air.


----------



## jggilbert50150 (Apr 20, 2022)

klarenbeek said:


> The IMC does not disallow gas appliances in bathrooms because the IMC does not regulate gas fired appliances. The IMC only covers electric dryers.  Gas fired dryers are regulated by the IFGC ( if the IRC does not apply).  IFGC section 303.3 has the exact same exception that IRC 2406.2 has. If you look in chapter 24 of the IRC, where there are numbers in parentheses behind the code section, that is the code section number where that section can be found in the IFGC.  Gas clothes dryers can be in a bathroom/toilet room if provided with makeup air.


Good call, klarenbeek, I never looked at the ifgc for the irc exception but do recall that reference. I haven't used the commercial code books in over a year now since changing jurisdictions and job requirement. Now I've gotta look to see if the imc requires makeup air in bathrooms or if the manufacturer instructions require them for electric. We have predominantly gas fired appliances here. Unless NYS passes the law they're contemplating doing away with all propane and natural gas in new houses....


----------

